# The #55 Z4 GTLM pre-race walk around and 24 hour start.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Team RLL had a good weekend finishing 2nd and 4th in the GTLM class. The 55 Z4 GTLM, driven by: Bill Auberlen (US), Andy Priaulx (GB), Joey Hand (US) and Maxime Martin (BE), took the 2nd spot, just behind the #911 Porsche 911 RSR for a 7th overall. The 56 Z4 GTLM grabbed 4th in class, ending up 14th overall. That's some serious driving and strategy, with some 67 finishers total.

We caught up with the #55, pre race, and did a quick walk around right before the actual start. I'm sure everyone likes to drool over these cars like we do, so enjoy! The sights and sounds of the start of the 24 follow the walk around.

http://youtu.be/CJ7EWjMAvJQ

*Some behind the scenes pics from the BMW Team RLL garage:*















_*More news from the 24 Hours at Daytona here!*_

*See more pics from Daytona pre-race here!*


----------

